# www.pipoogle.com Handmade Meerschaum Pipes !



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

PiPooGLE - High Qualty Meerschaum Pipes Handmade Meerschaum Cheap and Best Qualty Block Pipes !




























http://www.pipoogle.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=403[/IMG

[IMG]http://www.pipoogle.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=397








]


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

PiPooGLE - High Qualty Meerschaum Pipes Handmade Meerschaum Pipes !


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love meers....some of those prices are crazy and would love to know how they are over time as to quality/viability/etc. Reviews??? Some have reviews but for a lot of them they don't except for general type where the consumer says they received the item and have had it for only a few weeks. Your first post was almost a year ago so in all that time there aren't any other reviews that we can see/read? I'm all for great pricing and product but a good Meer goes for a lot more....info about them being pressed or carved.....good Meers don't burn as much as they can be smoked multiple times a day...other info can be gleaned from doing a Google Search. Most pipe people like myself know that Meers are a very copied commodity and for "good ones" they are around a $100...what say ye?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I love meers....some of those prices are crazy and would love to know how they are over time as to quality/viability/etc. Reviews??? Some have reviews but for a lot of them they don't except for general type where the consumer says they received the item and have had it for only a few weeks. Your first post was almost a year ago so in all that time there aren't any other reviews that we can see/read? I'm all for great pricing and product but a good Meer goes for a lot more....info about them being pressed or carved.....good Meers don't burn as much as they can be smoked multiple times a day...other info can be gleaned from doing a Google Search. Most pipe people like myself know that Meers are a very copied commodity and for "good ones" they are around a $100...what say ye?


If I'm not mistaken we had a member order an "Eddie" pipe(iron maiden mascot) ... He loved it

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I’ll wait for one of you guys to buy one and get some time smoking it. 

‘You get what you pay for’ is usually true. Not always, but usually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=234841&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

Custom Meershaum Pipe

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I love meers....some of those prices are crazy and would love to know how they are over time as to quality/viability/etc. Reviews??? Some have reviews but for a lot of them they don't except for general type where the consumer says they received the item and have had it for only a few weeks. Your first post was almost a year ago so in all that time there aren't any other reviews that we can see/read? I'm all for great pricing and product but a good Meer goes for a lot more....info about them being pressed or carved.....good Meers don't burn as much as they can be smoked multiple times a day...other info can be gleaned from doing a Google Search. Most pipe people like myself know that Meers are a very copied commodity and for "good ones" they are around a $100...what say ye?


Make of this what you will: https://www.scamadviser.com/is-pipoogle.com-a-fake-site.html


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I hear there are a lotta fake sites coming on line just in time for the holidays. “Ho, ho, ho !” Lots of them outta China. They grab photos from legit sites to build their site. Usually prices are too good to be true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

This site has been on here for a while now, seems to be legitimate and as Dino mentioned at least one of our brothers had a pair of highly detailed custom pieces made.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

OneStrangeOne said:


> This site has been on here for a while now, seems to be legitimate and as Dino mentioned at least one of our brothers had a pair of highly detailed custom pieces made.


I'd sure like to hear from those who bought the pipes....I haven't read one that endorsed the Vendor or the cheaper items and as was said...there are a ton of Vendors who sell items that are cheap and copied. Would also like to hear from the Vendor as well...if they are a quality Vendor then they are welcome.... not to sell product that doesn't conform to quality standards. Puff.com isn't going to support ANY Vendor that sells marginal or cheap product that would have an adverse affect on memberships' wallets.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> This site has been on here for a while now, seems to be legitimate and as Dino mentioned at least one of our brothers had a pair of highly detailed custom pieces made.


This is the thread that you're referring to. I wonder what @Alpedhuez55 thought of the pipe?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Piper said:


> This is the thread that you're referring to. I wonder what @Alpedhuez55 thought of the pipe?


Kinda what I was referring to....need some outside reviews from those who have done business and not just with items in the hundreds of dollars amount. I'm looking at those that are selling for $60 and under that tend to be pressed.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

The pipes came out fantastic!!! Hilmi did great work. I ended up with two pipes for $500. The detail was amazing, especially on the bigger one. You can see the pics of the finished product here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/244586-my-iron-maiden-eddie-pipes.html

I was very happy with the transaction. THey were ready fast. Shipping took a little while, but that was beyond his control. I plan on using him again for another Eddie pipe next year. I will probably pick up a standard pipe shape as well.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> The pipes came out fantastic!!! Hilmi did great work. I ended up with two pipes for $500. The detail was amazing, especially on the bigger one. You can see the pics of the finished product here:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/244586-my-iron-maiden-eddie-pipes.html
> 
> I was very happy with the transaction. THey were ready fast. Shipping took a little while, but that was beyond his control. I plan on using him again for another Eddie pipe next year. I will probably pick up a standard pipe shape as well.


I'm a huge Maiden fan and I am in awe of those pipes.


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

I am living Eskişehir Turkey  My all pipes real brand.. Everyone can try my pipes. I am selling good pipes and best qualty stone. You can read my "Feed Backs" and you can watch my customers videos

Click and see my customers videos
FEEDBACK+++


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hilmi cay said:


> I am living Eskişehir Turkey  My all pipes real brand.. Everyone can try my pipes. I am selling good pipes and best qualty stone. You can read my "Feed Backs" and you can watch my customers videos
> 
> Click and see my customers videos
> FEEDBACK+++


Are your pipes that have a price tag of around $50 the real deal....are they pressed or carved? If they are carved then I would think that you'd have more business than you could handle.

I tried your link for FEEDBACK and this is what I get....

*Not Found

The requested URL /feedback was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.*


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Are your pipes that have a price tag of around $50 the real deal....are they pressed or carved? If they are carved then I would think that you'd have more business than you could handle.
> 
> I tried your link for FEEDBACK and this is what I get....
> 
> ...


http://https://www.pipoogle.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=9


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Please read some feedback

https://www.pipoogle.com/index.php?route=testimonial/testimonial

I am using best stone. And my meerschaum stones 2 year money back guranntee


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

My cheap series


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That only took a few months to answer and one more link that didn't work....the last one did but to say you have authentic meers for $36....count me a Doubting Thomas.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

So, are they pressed or carved? Not sure if that question has been answered...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ebnash said:


> So, are they pressed or carved? Not sure if that question has been answered...


I've not seen anyone answer on here as to ordering anything nor feedback on any order. I'll let this thread stay up a few days just to see if there is any credibility...I've seen about 20 posts of 'ham-like' threads in the last year so I'm looking for a bottle of "white out" if there isn't anything from Membership to validate these claims.


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Carved block meerschaum sir. Small pipes are cheap. I have aloth pipes. We using knife and meerschaum natural stones


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok....obviously you aren't getting the message because you aren't answering my questions and you just keep adding threads to keep selling. I've asked nicely and you just bulldoze your posts and threads w/o answering directly as to the nature of your business.....this is what "spamming" looks like where you just come here to sell your wares. I was ok with that but your inability to answer or care about answering just doesn't fit here. You've had a few days to get back to me about your business and yet all you do is put up photos, your website and act as if you don't have to give an account so the next best thing is discipline. ( there is a process by which one determines blocked and pressed.....I can fly in an airplane but that doesn't mean I'm an Astronaut )


----------

